# Chicago's new Metropolitan Lounge Information



## TylerP42 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello all, today I was given a behind-the-scenes tour of Chicago Union Station, including an (exclusive) look into the progress of the Metropolitan lounge. I am one of the first non-Amtrak/contractor person to get a glimpse inside. I have pictures, but I will have to wait to post until I get home since I can't upload them.

The most amazing part of it is the fact that it will cater to 4 types of people with 4 different areas in the lounge:

Business, Families, Older/Antique feeling, and Modern/Millennial

Older/Antique - This will be upstairs. The windows to the upstairs go straight into the Great Hall, and they'd like to bring that into the upper floor of the lounge. Also, there will be a street/taxi stand entrance here.

Modern/Millennial - There will be lots of technology and entertainment. Downstairs.

Business - Caters to Business Class, an area with technology but not really entertainment. Somewhere to get work done.

Families - A family friendly area with a small kids area as well.

Other points:

There will be a snack/drink area, showers, and a restroom

Also, for a small fee, you will be able to have your luggage delivered to your roomette or bedroom on the next leg of your journey.

Any questions? I may have missed something or momentarily forgot about this while pounding out the words on my phone just before it dies.


----------



## JoeBas (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes... why don't you have a zoom pack so you can charge your battery while continuing to give us scoop?!... :blink:


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 28, 2016)

So, what if someone is older but wants to use the Millennial area? Photo ID with proof of birth after a certain date required for entrance? 

Thanks for the first-hand report. It sounds like a great improvement over the existing lounge, although that sets the bar pretty low.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 28, 2016)

Haven't been following the Chicago lounge situation at all - approximately when is all this supposed to open?


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 28, 2016)

Train2104 said:


> Haven't been following the Chicago lounge situation at all - approximately when is all this supposed to open?


It slips my mind since I was given a TON of information within about an hour and a half, but I'm pretty sure he said it will be open on a firm date of June 1st. I'll check tomorrow, and if it's different, I'll give an update.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 28, 2016)

A shower? Awesome! Wish more clubs (airline as well as Amtrak) had them.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Tyler. You are a wealth of information.


----------



## AKA (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Well done


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Tyler! I saw that it was underway when I passed through in December, and I am very pleased that they plan to have it done well before I am planning my next trip!


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow! That all sounds so awesome - and in a not very Amtrak-y way! I expected Amtrak to throw a few chairs in there and call it a day. I hope it works as well as it sounds. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## rtabern (Jan 28, 2016)

June 1 is what theyre aiming for.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 28, 2016)

rtabern said:


> June 1 is what theyre aiming for.


Darn, I'll miss it by less than a week.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 28, 2016)

Here you guys go, My phone cooperated, here's the photos! Sorry, I didn't want to seem rude and take a ton of photos, and if some are crooked, I apologize, he was talking to me while I was taking photos so i didn't want to be rude and not pay attention to him. That hole in the roof will be filled back in, and that part will be the "Heritage" area. (upstairs), the hole in the floor is the new elevator, the area under the staircase will be food/drinks, there will also be a food/drink station upstairs. Also, the downstairs (where I am standing) will be split into the other 3 areas.


----------



## neroden (Jan 28, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> Hello all, today I was given a behind-the-scenes tour of Chicago Union Station, including an (exclusive) look into the progress of the Metropolitan lounge. I am one of the first non-Amtrak/contractor person to get a glimpse inside. I have pictures, but I will have to wait to post until I get home since I can't upload them.
> 
> The most amazing part of it is the fact that it will cater to 4 types of people with 4 different areas in the lounge:
> 
> ...


Curious. I was born in 1976, which is usually considered Gen X but is really the "Oregon Trail Generation" (http://socialmediaweek.org/blog/2015/04/oregon-trail-generation/), closer to Millennials....

...and I'm gonna go for the Older/Antique area. They may find a lot of 20-to-40s hanging out in that upper lounge.

Meanwhile, the 40-to-70s age bracket grew up when plastic was new and exciting and will probably head for the "modern look" downstairs!

Whoever's doing the stereotyping at Amtrak hasn't really thought this through.  But that's OK; they'll just be surprised by who uses which section.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 28, 2016)

neroden said:


> Curious. I was born in 1976, which is usually considered Gen X but is really the "Oregon Trail Generation" (http://socialmediaweek.org/blog/2015/04/oregon-trail-generation/), closer to Millennials....
> 
> ...and I'm gonna go for the Older/Antique area. They may find a lot of 20-to-40s hanging out in that upper lounge.
> 
> Meanwhile, the 40-to-70s age bracket grew up when plastic was new and exciting and will probably head for the "modern look" downstairs!


January 1977 here. That article speaks the truth. I'll probably bounce between the antique and ooh-shiny-plastic areas and _completely avoid_ the children's area.

Also, I've made at least three "Oregon Trail" jokes this week.


----------



## neroden (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks so much for the pictures, Tyler. I wish I were, um, near enough to Chicago, and socially adept enough, to get behind-the-scenes tours like this.

The under-construction photos have that telltale "We removed or sealed all the asbestos and lead paint" look which I've seen before. That's a good sign because that's usually the most *delay-prone* part of a construction job like this.



Train2104 said:


> rtabern said:
> 
> 
> > June 1 is what theyre aiming for.
> ...


I have a late-May trip which I have to take. I may just have to extend it a little tiny bit so that I come back through Chicago after June 1 instead of before...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures, I had heard rumors of showers but wasn't sure if they were legit. Can't wait to see the place.



SarahZ said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > Curious. I was born in 1976, which is usually considered Gen X but is really the "Oregon Trail Generation" (http://socialmediaweek.org/blog/2015/04/oregon-trail-generation/), closer to Millennials....
> ...


Yep, that's us! (79 here).

You can play Oregon Trail here:

https://archive.org/details/msdos_Oregon_Trail_The_1990

Sarah, you got a broken arm on the first day on the trail. Best of luck.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone have any questions or insight? I'd love to be able to try to give you guys some more of my knowledge.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 28, 2016)

neroden said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures, Tyler. I wish I were, um, near enough to Chicago, and socially adept enough, to get behind-the-scenes tours like this.
> 
> The under-construction photos have that telltale "We removed or sealed all the asbestos and lead paint" look which I've seen before. That's a good sign because that's usually the most *delay-prone* part of a construction job like this.


I was actually offered the tour, to which I happily obliged - Anyways, that was most of the work done "behind the scenes" up until now, "Building Stabilization" as its called, the removal of the asbestos and other contaminants - including gutting out the 8th floor (Old Milwaukee Road HQ), and the 6th and 7th floors (old Pennsylvania Railroad engineering floors), and fixing other structural things, like adding sprinklers and fire blocks to floors that didn't have it.


----------



## neroden (Jan 28, 2016)

Well.... I've been wondering if they have an operations plan for ferrying the infirm and disabled (such as my fiancee) from the lounge to the train. I know how they do it *now*.

I'm wondering if they have a new or different pathway worked out, preferably one with less conflict with pedestrians. I noticed the "back door" into the taxiway on the architectural diagram...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Tyler! We should be among the first to know as the work progresses on what is shaping up to be a really First Class Lounge!


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 29, 2016)

neroden said:


> Well.... I've been wondering if they have an operations plan for ferrying the infirm and disabled (such as my fiancee) from the lounge to the train. I know how they do it *now*.
> 
> I'm wondering if they have a new or different pathway worked out, preferably one with less conflict with pedestrians. I noticed the "back door" into the taxiway on the architectural diagram...


In technicality, the red cap can get there - however, I'm not sure but they may make another plan or route.


----------



## blondninja (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm excited for this! I love the idea of them delivering your bags to your room and I'd be more than willing to pay for the service.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just talked to some people - there will be red cap service to the new lounge. Also, the customer service desk will be near by.


----------



## rtabern (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!! I hope it opens on-time on June 1st. Atleast I will be able to enjoy it for 9 months before I lose my Select Plus status on 2/28/17 thanks to AGR 2.0.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 29, 2016)

The new lounge will be great since we will be traveling through Chicago third week of June. Really look forward to seeing the new location.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks, Tyler! I already know where I will fit in if I ever get to Chicago--I will head straight for the Older/Antique section!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 29, 2016)

Tyler, will the showers be "free" to those with BC/sleeper tickets, or is there a secondary charge?

Would Coach passengers be able to pay to access the lounge and take a shower? I think that would be a nice perk for those who are ticketed in Coach and would like to pay to use a shower during a layover.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 29, 2016)

SarahZ said:


> Tyler, will the showers be "free" to those with BC/sleeper tickets, or is there a secondary charge?
> 
> Would Coach passengers be able to pay to access the lounge and take a shower? I think that would be a nice perk for those who are ticketed in Coach and would like to pay to use a shower during a layover.


2 heated showers with heated floors for males, 2 heated showers with heated floors for females.


----------



## districtRich (Jan 30, 2016)

When I was coming back to DC from Detroit via Chicago last month, the lounge attendant was boarding us for the Cardinal and she had us waiting by the exit door to the platforms where they have some signage for the new lounge. She gave us probably a two or three minute talk about the new lounge and the amenities and how expensive all the new furniture and fixtures were. You could tell she was super excited that she was going to be working in a very nice lounge instead of that current cramped lounge.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 30, 2016)

districtRich said:


> When I was coming back to DC from Detroit via Chicago last month, the lounge attendant was boarding us for the Cardinal and she had us waiting by the exit door to the platforms where they have some signage for the new lounge. She gave us probably a two or three minute talk about the new lounge and the amenities and how expensive all the new furniture and fixtures were. You could tell she was super excited that she was going to be working in a very nice lounge instead of that current cramped lounge.


I know who you're talking about. I think she told me her sister helped design it


----------



## districtRich (Jan 30, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> districtRich said:
> 
> 
> > When I was coming back to DC from Detroit via Chicago last month, the lounge attendant was boarding us for the Cardinal and she had us waiting by the exit door to the platforms where they have some signage for the new lounge. She gave us probably a two or three minute talk about the new lounge and the amenities and how expensive all the new furniture and fixtures were. You could tell she was super excited that she was going to be working in a very nice lounge instead of that current cramped lounge.
> ...


She was thrilled. It was fun seeing her so excited about the new lounge


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this, Tyler!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 30, 2016)

Looking at the floor plan diagram it looks like the Lounge has direct access to the south tracks. Wonder how they will handle the Empire Builder and Hiawatha's that depart on the north tracks.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 30, 2016)

Floor plan. the 2 "half" photos are a close up of the concourse level.


----------



## neroden (Jan 31, 2016)

Lonestar648 said:


> Looking at the floor plan diagram it looks like the Lounge has direct access to the south tracks.


Not exactly... what the diagram doesn't show is what's on the other side of that door. It's the former taxi loop. That does connect to the concourse for the south tracks, but in a somewhat indirect manner; I'm not clear on whether they'll be using it (though I would if I were them, just to get out of the way of the rest of the pedestrian traffic flow).
The taxi loop could also be used as a Redcap bypass to the north tracks to avoid the main pedestrian flows -- they do stuff like that in Washington DC -- but I doubt they'll do that.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 31, 2016)

neroden said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the floor plan diagram it looks like the Lounge has direct access to the south tracks.
> ...


There will be taxi and car unloading there. Red carpet up to it, the red carpet will be imbedded into the concrete


----------



## andersone (Feb 1, 2016)

Actually "Oregon Trail" is an historic piece of software. Originally created by the Minnesota Educational Computing Consortium (MECC) it demonstrated that Apple Computers (and for those that remember TRS-80 as well) could allow analytical consideration of a real time event in a manner 6th grade students could comprehend. The original shoot em up part (typing BLAM to fire a weapon) was rather crude and the pre hi-rez graphics would be pooh-poohed by current aficionados,, but nonetheless it helped spark the explosion of Apple hardware into classrooms.


----------



## TylerP42 (Feb 1, 2016)

andersone said:


> Actually "Oregon Trail" is an historic piece of software. Originally created by the Minnesota Educational Computing Consortium (MECC) it demonstrated that Apple Computers (and for those that remember TRS-80 as well) could allow analytical consideration of a real time event in a manner 6th grade students could comprehend. The original shoot em up part (typing BLAM to fire a weapon) was rather crude and the pre hi-rez graphics would be pooh-poohed by current aficionados,, but nonetheless it helped spark the explosion of Apple hardware into classrooms.


I think you have the wrong thread...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 1, 2016)

No that was discussed upthread.



Ryan said:


> Thanks for the pictures, I had heard rumors of showers but wasn't sure if they were legit. Can't wait to see the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TylerP42 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ryan said:


> No that was discussed upthread.


My bad.


----------



## abcnews (Feb 1, 2016)

The shower availability is a wonderful idea. Currently, when you arrive into Chicago on the Capital Limited, you really have to scramble to fit in a shower on the train, and be able to grab breakfast in the dinning car. After June 1st, if your train is on time (or arriving early), you can skip the shower on the train and wait for the better one in the Metropolitan lounge.

This will also allow for travel in coach (into Chicago) if you are already booked in a room on a connecting train out of Chicago, and to be able take a shower during the layover.

Imagine for example, if you were planing to take a cross country rail journey, and on the day you pick, the rooms on the Capital Limited (or Cardinal / LSL) were rather expensive. In that case - just forgo the high bucket room fee on the first night, and book a coach ticket to Chicago. As long as you are booked in a roomette (or bedroom) departing Chicago on a connecting train, you can use the lounge.

Thanks for sharing this. This new lounge certainly adds value to the additional fee paid for a sleeping car upgrade. Wonderful improvement!


----------



## AG1 (Feb 1, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > No that was discussed upthread.
> ...


You are not bad ! We can blame those that hijack the topic for their trivial enjoyment. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Feb 1, 2016)

Having a difficult time picturing the shower area in the Metro Lounge and whether long lines of individuals wanting to use the shower might be a great topic for a cartoon strip  . My current "dream cloud" looks like a locker room at the Y and I think I might want to avoid that  . Better to get up a little early on my Capitol Ltd and hit that shower before breakfast. Just one old man's opinion


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm the oldie at 1972 here. Wowser.

I introduced my daughter to the Oregon Trail. Apple II+ user here. Was able to get a port of it through a hacked Wii, but the loopholes were closed. It crashed with it asked for Disc 2, anyway.

Looks really cool. Any idea what the price tag is?


----------



## TylerP42 (Feb 1, 2016)

VentureForth said:


> I'm the oldie at 1972 here. Wowser.
> 
> I introduced my daughter to the Oregon Trail. Apple II+ user here. Was able to get a port of it through a hacked Wii, but the loopholes were closed. It crashed with it asked for Disc 2, anyway.
> 
> Looks really cool. Any idea what the price tag is?


Around $9 Million. About $8 Million for the lounge, and about $1 Million in furniture.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 1, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Tyler, will the showers be "free" to those with BC/sleeper tickets, or is there a secondary charge?
> ...


On the one hand this lounge concept sounds really exciting. A huge improvement over the current lounge in almost every way. On the other hand the fact that only two showers will be available per side makes me wonder how anyone will access them in a timely fashion. Seems like you could be waiting several hours in line for the privilege. Either that or you'll have to reserve them weeks or even months in advance. As currently designed the shower option feels more like an advertising bullet point than a practical service you can expect to experience as part of your connection.


----------



## neroden (Feb 1, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the oldie at 1972 here. Wowser.
> ...


I assume that does include asbestos & lead abatement though. (Which is really really expensive.)


----------



## neroden (Feb 1, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > The taxi loop could also be used as a Redcap bypass to the north tracks to avoid the main pedestrian flows -- they do stuff like that in Washington DC -- but I doubt they'll do that.
> ...


Wow. They're actually reopening that for access by ordinary cars and taxis!? It was closed due to 9/11 security paranoia. It says something very good if they're reopening it as a dropoff point.
Really, I'd like to hear confirmation of that, because I didn't think it would happen for decades. If the security paranoia is wearing off that's great news...


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Feb 1, 2016)

neroden said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> > neroden said:
> ...


Based on my trip through CUS in November, security is anything but wearing off. I was questioned for taking pictures of the great hall, questioned and luggage searched in my roomette before departure, and noticed way more search teams and tables set up than ever before.

The new lounge does look exciting. So the Legacy Club is totally separate from this?


----------



## TylerP42 (Feb 1, 2016)

crescent-zephyr said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > TylerP42 said:
> ...


Yes, totally seperate. The Legacy Club is self supported and has never used state or federal government funding! The fee is what pays for it!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 1, 2016)

I suspect that two shower dressings rooms will have a slow throughput, therefore more people desiring than can be accommodated. Also, will there need to be a cleaning between uses? If you figure 20 - 30 minutes average per use, then only an average of 5 people shower per hour per sex (presuming the showers will not be unisex). To me the showers sound great traveling through Chicago, but not something I could rely on having available unless the cost discourages many from using.


----------



## willem (Feb 1, 2016)

neroden said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the floor plan diagram it looks like the Lounge has direct access to the south tracks.
> ...


Are you sure the taxi loop is on the other side of the door? I thought the taxi loop was one floor down from the Great Hall level, and I understand the lower level of the new lounge to be on the Great Hall level.

The taxi level would need to be below the walkway from the ticketing area to the Great Hall, so I can't visualize how one could exit the new lounge to the taxi loop without a significant change in elevation. Or is there a level of the new lounge below the Great Hall floor?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 1, 2016)

neroden said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> > Around $9 Million. About $8 Million for the lounge, and about $1 Million in furniture.
> ...


Does CUS ever close? It's not exactly unheard of for asbestos and lead to be removed conventionally under cover of darkness after hours. Then again that's probably far less likely for a quasi governmental company.



crescent-zephyr said:


> Based on my trip through CUS in November, security is anything but wearing off. I was questioned for taking pictures of the great hall, questioned and luggage searched in my roomette before departure, and noticed way more search teams and tables set up than ever before.


Thats unfortunate. My least favorite aspect of CUS is the Amtrak's staff's severe overreaction to basic curiosity and anything resembling train spotting. I don't understand why Amtrak staff can't be more like Metra and allow passengers to enjoy a bit of harmless fun on their layover. Are Amtrak passengers a hundred times less responsible than Metra passengers or does Amtrak's Chicago staff have a massive immovable stick up their rear?



Lonestar648 said:


> I suspect that two shower dressings rooms will have a slow throughput, therefore more people desiring than can be accommodated. Also, will there need to be a cleaning between uses? If you figure 20 - 30 minutes average per use, then only an average of 5 people shower per hour per sex (presuming the showers will not be unisex). To me the showers sound great traveling through Chicago, but not something I could rely on having available unless the cost discourages many from using.


If the showers receive heavy patronage perhaps they add more later. Probably not as part of the Metropolitan Lounge but perhaps as part of a more basic pay per use service like they provide in Japanese airports.


----------



## RSG (Feb 2, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > TylerP42 said:
> ...


The showers could work like most of those in truck stops; after payment of the fee (or for those with perks, acknowledgement of status), you're given an access code to the door of next available shower along with a towel and a bar of soap. Once your time is done and you open the shower room door, the transaction is considered closed. The showers are cleaned periodically throughout the day, but not necessarily after each use.

In other words, not unlike the showers in the sleepers currently. Last time I checked, the median casual user fee for truck stop showers is $10; I would be surprised if they did not charge at least this amount if they are indeed charging. Unfortunately, with a fee also comes expectations that might be equally challenging to manage ("I paid for it, so I will damn well take an hour shower if I want!").


----------



## RSG (Feb 2, 2016)

crescent-zephyr said:


> Based on my trip through CUS in November, security is anything but wearing off. I was questioned for taking pictures of the great hall, questioned and luggage searched in my roomette before departure, and noticed way more search teams and tables set up than ever before.


Was this mid-to-late November? If so, I wonder if it didn't have something to do with the holiday season and/or the various travel alerts which were being promoted on the news. I was just through there in January, and aside from some queue lines and signage set up in the Great Hall, I encountered no security screening (personally or to others). I did notice the presence of more Amtrak Police (including at least one K-9 detail), but I thought that might have more to do with the ongoing renovations than an actual ramp-up in security.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Feb 2, 2016)

It was early November but they may have been getting ready for Holiday travel. They had several screening tables set up at the boarding gates. It was quite noticeable.


----------



## neroden (Feb 2, 2016)

willem said:


> Are you sure the taxi loop is on the other side of the door? I thought the taxi loop was one floor down from the Great Hall level, and I understand the lower level of the new lounge to be on the Great Hall level.
> 
> The taxi level would need to be below the walkway from the ticketing area to the Great Hall, so I can't visualize how one could exit the new lounge to the taxi loop without a significant change in elevation. Or is there a level of the new lounge below the Great Hall floor?


A picture is informative here:
http://mglmarchitects.com/images/uploads/work/insti_unionstation_03.jpg

The taxi loop comes down from ground level on the south side, passes the Great Hall level;

does a 180 to the right and heads down to the level below;

does a 90 to the right and crosses under the west end of the Great Hall;

does another 90 to the right and comes back up to Great Hall level on the north side;

does a 180 to the right and passes the Great Hall again before going back up to ground level.

Originally the south side was dropoffs and the north side was pickups, so the taxis dropped off, looped under the Great Hall and then picked up.


----------



## willem (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes, that picture was informative. I had misunderstood the route of the taxi loop, and was unaware of the 180° turns. I think I also misunderstood which door was under discussion. I thought it was the door near the rest rooms shown on Tyler's pcitures, but I now think it's the door on the diagonal wall in Tyler's pictures and missing from http://mglmarchitect...nstation_03.jpg. (And unless I'm continuing to baffle myself, the layout in Tyler's pictures is incompatible with the layout in the image neroden just posted, as well as showing a restaurant in the location of the Legacy Club.)

Since the door in the layout Tyler posted is a single door with no apparent queuing area, I would guess that it is an emergency exit and will not be available for normal use.

I do recall (from the Hard Hat Tour last May) a passageway large enough for vehicles running north-south from the locations of the 180° turns, and I had assumed it connected to the taxiway ramps. Now I assume it is at least one level below the taxiway turns.


----------



## TylerP42 (Feb 2, 2016)

The entrance that has the taxi stand is on Canal Street.

Also, the layout that I posted is plastered all over the place at CUS.


----------



## wwchi (Feb 2, 2016)

SarahZ said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > Curious. I was born in 1976, which is usually considered Gen X but is really the "Oregon Trail Generation" (http://socialmediaweek.org/blog/2015/04/oregon-trail-generation/), closer to Millennials....
> ...


Thanks for the great info! I too will be avoiding the family area!!!


----------



## andersone (Feb 2, 2016)

Mother contended children should be buried at birth with headphones for education and feeding tubes emerging at 21 fully educated with their own heath insurance. Unfortunately she could not find any headphones for me and she freely advocated that women should not have to cook


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Feb 2, 2016)

Two stalls in the men's room.

Shower should not be in the restrooms.

Truck stop showers start at 10-12 dollars. They are cleaned after ever user. Not always detailed clean, but cleaned after ever user.

As stated above; you swip rewards card or pay cash. Watch monitor for next available room. Head to the room punch in door code. Enter and lock deadbolt. The shower room has toilet and sink, and a stool. Towels and wash rag, bar or soap dispenser.

Much better than the YMCA type that they putting in.


----------



## RSG (Feb 2, 2016)

wwchi said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > neroden said:
> ...


Ditto. On a recent trip on the _Capitol Limited_ [incidentally, the last train out of WAS to CHI before The Great Mid-Atlantic Storm Of 2016 hit], there was a young mother in the roomette next to mine with a three-ish old child and an under-one, the latter of which was fussing and crying most of the trip (except for a couple of overnight hours). I found out the passenger details when they went to the Met Lounge to wait for their next train. The fussy infant seemed to be quieting down by that time, but I didn't hang around to find out; opting to take in the relative quiet of the Citicorp Center/Ogilvie Transportation Center.

Let's hope the staff is as attentive about ensuring those who need the family area actually use it as they are about other things now...


----------



## RSG (Feb 2, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> The entrance that has the taxi stand is on Canal Street.
> 
> Also, the layout that I posted is plastered all over the place at CUS.


Except that the layout/floor plans are still not in a location where interested parties can actually study them (at least not without being "in the way"). It would have been nice if they thought to set up a redevelopment information center where one could actually get information [DHS-approved, of course].


----------



## John Bredin (Feb 2, 2016)

neroden said:


> http://mglmarchitects.com/images/uploads/work/insti_unionstation_03.jpg


At least some of that's gotta be part of the loooong-term plans: it shows an entrance to a "Clinton Street Subway" in the middle of the west side of the building along Clinton Street. But the most logical connection to the existing Clinton Blue Line station would be the existing tunnel to the parking garage at the south end of the station (by the ramps from the Great Hall to the platform concourse), so that must refer to the West Loop Transportation Center. http://burnhamplan100.lib.uchicago.edu/newberryexhibit/green-metropolis/rethinking.shtml But that's hardly more than a gleam in some planners' eyes at this point.


----------



## RSG (Feb 2, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> Anyone have any questions or insight? I'd love to be able to try to give you guys some more of my knowledge.


So what is the ingress/egress for passenger entry into the new Met Lounge, from what you can tell? Will it be markedly different from the current layout, which is basically a glorified office reception area, which works for shuttling people into offices on the same or other floors, but is horrid for processing passengers into a future travel itinerary or accommodating their need to kill an hour or two (or 3-6). Since trains, much as airplanes, board and detrain traffic in spurts rather than even flows, this often results in lines out the door of the current Met Lounge, often colliding with coach traffic boarding other trains.

A more workable solution, at least to me, would be to have a concierge/greeter outside the entry who would direct passengers into the next appropriate area, or for those who aren't needing assistance with bag check or where-am-I-where-do-I-go-next, can be issued a lounge pass on the spot. Also, having an exit-only door (not emergency-only) in the lounge which disperses into CUS would be helpful for those who want to exit the lounge and explore without having to be the salmon swimming upstream fighting incoming traffic into the lounge.

Venturing further into Fantasyland, it would be nice if a 21st Century lounge would have 21st Century technology, such as a code reader which would read QR, bar, and scatter codes from e-tickets and automatically print out a lounge pass with the necessary next-step information. That could also be automatically be used to grant reentry into the lounge and thus do away with the need for colored passes and the vigilant eye trying to keep tabs on both the people in front of the counter and entering through the doors.


----------



## TylerP42 (Feb 2, 2016)

AlanB said:


> Anthony & Tristan,
> 
> Thanks for rushing to put up this new board, after the disaster that befell you earlier today!
> 
> Great job guys!


There will be a check in desk area. So basically people can come in and check in. I think people will be buzzed in as well.


----------



## RSG (Feb 2, 2016)

John Bredin said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > http://mglmarchitects.com/images/uploads/work/insti_unionstation_03.jpg
> ...


They may be waiting, intentionally or not, to see what CTA does with upgrading the Clinton-Blue station. Last fall, WLS-TV had a story (coinciding with the anniversary of the Americans With Disabilities Act) on how a large number of CTA stations were not ADA-compliant, with Clinton-Blue being one of the worst. (No surprise to anyone who has transferred to CUS via CTA with luggage and had to slug it up or down stairs with near-90º turns.) The CTA spokesweasel they relied on for comment noted that Clinton-Blue was one of the first stations scheduled for upgrade, but with no definite timetable.


----------



## RSG (Feb 2, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> There will be a check in desk area. So basically people can come in and check in. I think people will be buzzed in as well.


Yeah, that basically tells me that it will be a hybrid of the current system and the Acela Lounge at Washington Union Station. It seems to work okay (and I do mean just "okay"---in January, the buzzer/doorbell was broken, so there was a "Please Knock" sign on the door) for WAS, but I've never seen the volume of traffic there that CUS gets at the Met Lounge.

EDIT: The only way this type of entry control really works efficiently is if the entry area is as big as Donald Trump's ego, or there is relatively limited traffic. I know that the new Met Lounge will be yuge compared to the current one, but I don't think it will be _that_ large to use the same type of entry system, with potentially even more traffic.


----------



## John Bredin (Feb 2, 2016)

RSG said:


> They may be waiting, intentionally or not, to see what CTA does with upgrading the Clinton-Blue station. Last fall, WLS-TV had a story (coinciding with the anniversary of the Americans With Disabilities Act) on how a large number of CTA stations were not ADA-compliant, with Clinton-Blue being one of the worst. (No surprise to anyone who has transferred to CUS via CTA with luggage and had to slug it up or down stairs with near-90º turns.) The CTA spokesweasel they relied on for comment noted that Clinton-Blue was one of the first stations scheduled for upgrade, but with no definite timetable.


CTA is doing a damn sight better with ADA compliance on the L than NYCTA is with the New York Subway.  
But I'm surprised that Clinton Blue is a priority for accessibility, even being the obvious connection from O'Hare to Union Station, because its layout makes installing elevator(s) a real bear. It's deep as Chicago subway stations go due to the river crossing, and the escalators to the platform from the mezzanine are loooooong. As it is now, the stairs to the platform end up a good distance behind the escalators. If I recall the layout correctly, an elevator entrance (because elevators go straight down) would pretty much have to be a block away from the existing station entrance. And that would either be:

*one block east of Clinton -- Canal St., near Union Station -- but then wheelchairs would have to get around the escalators and I don't think the platform is wide enough, or

*the west end of the platform, which would avoid the problem of getting around the escalators but would be a block farther away from Union Station.

I'd be exceedingly curious to see what even a tentative plan for accessibility at Clinton Blue would look like.

Extra credit and off-topic for Amtrak: I'd love for anyone to explain how to make North & Clybourn Red accessible, beginning with explaining exactly where the platforms *are* in relation to the station house.


----------



## neroden (Feb 2, 2016)

John Bredin said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > http://mglmarchitects.com/images/uploads/work/insti_unionstation_03.jpg
> ...


Oh yes, it was just the first thing I could find which illustrated the wacky layout of the taxi ramp. They're not planning to change the taxi ramp..


----------



## neroden (Feb 2, 2016)

John Bredin said:


> CTA is doing a damn sight better with ADA compliance on the L than NYCTA is with the New York Subway.
> 
> But I'm surprised that Clinton Blue is a priority for accessibility,


Well, it isn't actually the top priority. Among the unfunded ADA projects, the priorities appear to be, in this order:#1 Everything on the Red & Purple lines north of the subway. This is the "Red & Purple Modernization project"

#2 "Congress Line" portion of the Blue Line. This includes the Clinton station but is mostly the freeway-median stations west of there. They want to do Clinton Blue Line at the same time as the stations to the west to avoid shutting things down for the work on the stations to the west and then shutting things down *again* for Clinton.

#3 Remaining Loop elevated stations

#4 Remaining subway stations & Blue Line to O'Hare stations

There have been lots of indications that this is the priority order. The Red & Purple line designs are mostly done and they're looking for final engineering and construction funding; the Blue Line Congress Branch is in design / preliminary engineering.



> Extra credit and off-topic for Amtrak: I'd love for anyone to explain how to make North & Clybourn Red accessible, beginning with explaining exactly where the platforms *are* in relation to the station house.


A lot of underground "mezzanine" work. Expensive. You need an all-underground platform-to-mezzanine elevator on the southbound side, and a platform-to-mezzanine-to-headhouse elevator on the northbound side (possibly with a headhouse extension depending on the exact position of the platforms). The northbound side should be pretty easy. The southbound side will probably require temporary closure of Clybourn Ave., maybe Dayton St. as well., and maybe some property acquisition, to get the elevator in.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 3, 2016)

I wonder if "Clinton Street Subway" on the plan actually does refer to a connection to the Clinton Blue Line station -- my first thought is that they could just be using "subway" in the sense of "pedestrian underpass."


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 5, 2016)

Recall, Daley had some sort of plan for a new L line which would have, indeed, run under Clinton.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 5, 2016)

John Bredin said:


> But I'm surprised that Clinton Blue is a priority for accessibility, even being the obvious connection from O'Hare to Union Station, because its layout makes installing elevator(s) a real bear. It's deep as Chicago subway stations go due to the river crossing, and the escalators to the platform from the mezzanine are loooooong. As it is now, the stairs to the platform end up a good distance behind the escalators. If I recall the layout correctly, an elevator entrance (because elevators go straight down) would pretty much have to be a block away from the existing station entrance. And that would either be:
> 
> *one block east of Clinton -- Canal St., near Union Station -- but then wheelchairs would have to get around the escalators and I don't think the platform is wide enough, or
> 
> *the west end of the platform, which would avoid the problem of getting around the escalators but would be a block farther away from Union Station.


But, probably, right by the Greyhound station.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 5, 2016)

neroden said:


> John Bredin said:
> 
> 
> > Extra credit and off-topic for Amtrak: I'd love for anyone to explain how to make North & Clybourn Red accessible, beginning with explaining exactly where the platforms *are* in relation to the station house.
> ...


Are the tracks directly under Clybourn? Auxiliary entrances/elevators on either side of the street, perhaps with payment gates at platform level could work.


----------



## Eric S (Feb 5, 2016)

NorthShore said:


> Recall, Daley had some sort of plan for a new L line which would have, indeed, run under Clinton.


The West Loop Transportation Center, or Clinton Street Subway, was/is the project. At one time it was planned as a multi-level/multi-modal tunnel, with separate levels for buses, rapid transit, and mainline (Amtrak/Metra) rail. There is still some occasional discussion in planning circles.


----------



## neroden (Feb 5, 2016)

NorthShore said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > John Bredin said:
> ...


The tracks are directly under Clybourn heading south from the station, and swerve east of Clybourn as they head north. I'm not sure exactly where the swerve starts; I think it's north of the station.


----------



## TrainLoverJoy (Feb 7, 2016)

Am I the only one who will miss the old Metropolitan? It always represented the beginning of the adventure.


----------



## neroden (Feb 7, 2016)

Well, for those of us starting in Syracuse, NY it wasn't the beginning of the adventure, it was a snooze in the middle of the adventure. It was nicer than nothing, but... I won't miss it when the new one opens.


----------



## busboy (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm going thru Chicago on June 5, hope the new lounge is open by then!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 7, 2016)

Include me in the group that wont miss the current Metro Dungeon, er Lounge and the Bossy staff that ran the place!

I will miss the luggage room and the friendly Red Cap that ran it, but am totally looking forward to seeing the New Joint!

Hopefully New York and Washington will follow the same MO and replace the too small CAs that are in use now!


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 7, 2016)

I just had a really bad idea - since Amtrak's now in the process of cutting costs and ruining stuff (like the dining car, AGR, etc.), I wonder if they'll eventually stop giving all sleeping car passengers free access to the lounge?

For the most part, Amtrak stopped calling sleeping car passengers "first class" a long time ago. I could see them giving everyone access for a couple of years - just so everyone sees how nice it is and get used to using it - and then start limiting access to just those passengers with enough points / status. Those passengers traveling in sleepers who don't have status could buy day passes with AGR points or cash.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 7, 2016)

If they keep following the airlines model you can book it that this will happen sooner rather than later!


----------



## neroden (Feb 7, 2016)

That would be... dumb.

Charging for the showers is already a revenue-generating add-on (and yes, I'm assuming they'll charge for the showers, if only to limit usage). Charging sleeper passengers for lounge access wouldn't really benefit Amtrak; it would just annoy sleeper passengers and reduce sleeper revenue.

One function of the Metro Lounge is actually to get the passengers who are on long layovers from one train to another -- I'd guess a majority of these are in sleepers on *one* of those legs -- out of the way of the other passengers. Without letting them in the Metro Lounge, that's more people camping out in the main circulation areas and main waiting rooms and blocking traffic.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 7, 2016)

neroden said:


> One function of the Metro Lounge is actually to get the passengers who are on long layovers from one train to another -- I'd guess a majority of these are in sleepers on *one* of those legs -- out of the way of the other passengers. *Without letting them in the Metro Lounge, that's more people camping out in the main circulation areas and main waiting rooms and blocking traffic.*


Agreed.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 8, 2016)

D.P. Roberts said:


> I just had a really bad idea - since Amtrak's now in the process of cutting costs and ruining stuff (like the dining car, AGR, etc.), I wonder if they'll eventually stop giving all sleeping car passengers free access to the lounge?


&


Bob Dylan said:


> If they keep following the airlines model you can book it that this will happen sooner rather than later!


&


neroden said:


> That would be... dumb. Charging for the showers is already a revenue-generating add-on (and yes, I'm assuming they'll charge for the showers, if only to limit usage). Charging sleeper passengers for lounge access wouldn't really benefit Amtrak; it would just annoy sleeper passengers and reduce sleeper revenue.


More like that would be...entirely predictable. Charging for access to a lounge and/or requiring status is precisely how it works in the airline market. Charging for showers in lounges where they exist is precisely how it does _not_ work in the airline market. Over the past few years Amtrak has made it as clear as possible that following the airline model is their current path, to the point of copycatting weirdly specific bans on fad toys.


----------



## neroden (Feb 8, 2016)

I stand by my assessment of "dumb". Copying the airlines has been dumb since the Metroliner/Amfleet design fiasco. It's just dumb, dumb, dumb, dumb, dumb.

I'm not saying that Amtrak mismanagement won't do DUMB things. Maybe they will. They do have a record of doing dumb things. But they're still dumb.


----------



## jis (Feb 8, 2016)

Just as a clarification and memory jog ... the Metroliner design fiasco was not Amtrak's doing. It predates Amtrak be several years. The same era also produced the gunslit windows on the Silverliners and the Jersey Arrows, and the followup from that on Comets.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 8, 2016)

neroden said:


> I'm not saying that Amtrak mismanagement won't do DUMB things. Maybe they will. They do have a record of doing dumb things. But they're still dumb.


I agree - my word for it was "terrible." But I'm trying to remember the last time Amtrak spent millions of dollars on something non-essential, just because they wanted to make things better for their passengers. I'm no expert, but after 10 years or so of taking Amtrak trips every year, I honestly can't think of one single thing that's better now than it was 10 years ago.

I can see things like the Meteor / Star "experiment" carrying over to another train, especially one going through Chicago. "Your base price in a Roomette is X. Would you like to add meals in the dining car to that? Your new total will be X + $200. Would you like to add lounge access to that as well? Your new total is now X + $250." I strongly suspect that once they figure out how to add reliable WiFi onto the long distance trains, it won't be free. They'd probably charge for luggage if they could figure out how. Nickeled and dimed, just like the airlines.


----------



## neroden (Feb 8, 2016)

Turns out by providing "free perks" (which don't really cost much to operate) you can often raise ticket prices by way more than you could if you charged separately. The Metro Lounge will have between 1 and 4 staff members to serve *all* the trains through Chicago, and will pull a large portion of the "waiting for a long time" passengers out of the traffic flow (a major benefit to Amtrak and Metra). I firmly expect no significant additional running costs. They'll probably be able to keep sleeper prices higher for every single train going through Chicago by giving "free" access to the Metro Lounge... and I'm sure this will raise more money than charging people individually will.

Maybe it would be different if there were really more profits to be made from the "cheap roomette" market than the "expensive roomette" market, but everything I've seen indicate that there aren't, particularly given the sleeper car shortage.

The only sane reason to price extras would be overcrowding (for instance, WiFi overloaded or excessive lines at the showers).


----------



## RSG (Feb 9, 2016)

TrainLoverJoy said:


> Am I the only one who will miss the old Metropolitan? It always represented the beginning of the adventure.


I will miss it, a little bit. I never knew its predecessor, which by all accounts had seen much better days by the time it was replaced; in addition to being called "God's Waiting Room" (this from a 70-year-old who noted he was one of the younger occupants during his trips, when writing about the experience online). It certainly did represent the beginning of the adventure (or in my case, the turning point; unless the destination was CHI).

I also appreciate the certain level of class they tried to impart, even though the choices in furniture turned out to be not the wisest. Still, it is better maintained than the Acela Lounge in Boston, as I noticed on a recent trip.


----------



## RSG (Feb 9, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a really bad idea - since Amtrak's now in the process of cutting costs and ruining stuff (like the dining car, AGR, etc.), I wonder if they'll eventually stop giving all sleeping car passengers free access to the lounge?
> ...


Except that Amtrak and the airlines are not synonymous when it comes to travel comparisons. The airline lounges have always been a perk for the upper-level frequent travelers and that is still the case in many instances today. Even the purchase of a high-priced First Class ticket doesn't guarantee complimentary access to the airline lounge.

In the case of Amtrak, the lounges have served a dual purpose: both as a perk for very frequent travelers and/or the well-heeled traveler looking to escape the riff-raff cluttering the main waiting areas *and* the everyday overnight traveler who needs to easily transition between trains while doing so in a separate class of travel which occupies separate cars in the consist.

I fully grant that some bean counters would like to think that the airline and Amtrak lounges are comparable, but when they try to make them so and endure the resulting backlash, it is they who I predict will need to do another kind of bean counting.


----------



## RSG (Feb 9, 2016)

D.P. Roberts said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying that Amtrak mismanagement won't do DUMB things. Maybe they will. They do have a record of doing dumb things. But they're still dumb.
> ...


If you've noticed, Amtrak has already figured out how to start charging for luggage, albeit in a sleight-of-hand way: baggage which doesn't conform to the increasingly restrictive requirements for carry-ons is subject to a $20/bag surcharge. (I was advised by a Red Cap when departing one of the east coast stations in January to “not let the conductor touch my bags” lest I be assessed that surcharge.) Baggage which is overweight can't be checked at stations with scales at the ticket counter, thus technically subjecting bags to the carry-on surcharge.

I suspect this is to eliminate or discourage that which was happening to the airlines in the '80s, where people were bringing full-size sombreros and TV sets and trash bags filled with all sorts of odds & ends, but mostly as a convenience and housekeeping issue rather than a revenue generator.

But there's another difference between airlines and Amtrak: the nature of airplanes makes them ultra-sensitive to weight issues. Pilots must calculate their expected total load before they can make preparations for takeoff, as that directly impacts the lift and the anticipated fuel consumption, particularly in very warm weather. If airlines were truly thinking of both flight dynamics and economics, they would assign a maximum weight value per passenger and implement charges in excess of that maximum value. Of course this would require weighing all passengers as well as their luggage and it doesn't take a customer service expert to figure out how that would play out in today's hypersensitive society.

Additionally, I can't think of an airport with scheduled airline service that doesn't offer checked baggage service, whereas with Amtrak, I would say that the majority of their stations (and many of the trains) do not offer checked baggage service, due to the absence of being a staffed station (and absence of baggage cars, in the case of trains). So there are practical reasons why it would make little sense to ordinarily charge for baggage.


----------



## RSG (Feb 9, 2016)

D.P. Roberts said:


> [..] They'd probably charge for luggage if they could figure out how. Nickeled and dimed, just like the airlines.


There's a reason airlines are nickel-and-diming. The cost of a coach ticket simply doesn't cover the operational costs. Indeed, I haven't seen much difference in the lowest ticket price between points of travel since I was regularly flying in the '90s. Denver-based aviation consultant Mike Boyd noted about ten years ago that the minimum cost for a commercial airline flight, on standard domestic routes, was $465/seat. Therefore, if there were empty seats on a particular flight, and/or passengers weren't paying a minimum of that amount to ride on that plane, the flight was losing money. How many tickets between major airports are sold for that amount and up on an average flight today, ten years later? Probably not many. Since the ticket prices haven't risen, as a whole, and costs have, airlines have had to find other ways to make up the shortfall. Thus the charges for everything which used to be free, plus the elimination of some amenities altogether.

Compare that to Amtrak, where, aside from the discussions around subsidies and farebox recovery, coach tickets are relatively stable and sales & promotions, while many, are not at the cutthroat level of the airlines. Accommodations charges are even more stable, with almost no discounts offered and yet still subject to capacity-controlled pricing. Yes, there will be a bean-counter somewhere who will say that everything should be provided on a cost-recovery basis, but as previously mentioned, that often tends to backfire in the real world. Simply rolling some costs into the fare or class upgrade will prove more profitable in the long run and eliminate the resulting customer backlash.


----------



## slither (Feb 9, 2016)

When the project is done, where will the main entrance to the new lounge be in relation to the entrance of the existing lounge?


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 9, 2016)

According to the floor plans posted eher, it looks to be opposite the new ticket windows which are going to be about where the Metro Deli was. If you are standing outside the current Metropolitan Lounge, head back out the Amtrak Passengers Only door heading toward the Great Hall (past the escalators, current ticket area). Would be on the left just before you get to Great Hall itself.


----------



## Eric S (Feb 9, 2016)

The new location will be to the left of the small (19) on the map below. The entrance will be from the hallway above that space.


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 9, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Include me in the group that wont miss the current Metro Dungeon, er Lounge and the Bossy staff that ran the place!
> 
> I will miss the luggage room and the friendly Red Cap that ran it, but am totally looking forward to seeing the New Joint!
> 
> Hopefully New York and Washington will follow the same MO and replace the too small CAs that are in use now!


Any promise that the Dungeon Master won't stay on?


----------



## PerRock (Feb 9, 2016)

So I'm looking at this layout, do we know how Lounge passengers will get from the new lounge to the trains? I would it be thru the standard lounge? I foresee headaches from the notorious CUS gate guards.

peter


----------



## jis (Feb 9, 2016)

Kindergarten March and a long one at that.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Feb 9, 2016)

jis said:


> Kindergarten March and a long one at that.


That's what I'm afraid of.... The best feature, to me, of the current lounge is the "back door" access to most long distance trains.


----------



## Mark P (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm late to this party, and I thought the new Metro lounge was just an update/addition to the old (current) one. Now I can see from the maps and layouts that it is in fact a completely new 2 floor lounge with direct street access. So what is happening to the space where the current lounge is?


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 9, 2016)

It becomes part of an expended Amtrak waiting area (cattle pen).


----------



## slither (Feb 9, 2016)

Eric, Thanks for the info on the new lounge entrance, and the nice map. The new walk to the trains could be interesting. Maybe Amtrak already has a plan in mind. I guess we'll be finding out around June The existing lounge exit doors to the trains is very convenient for getting to most of the trains, and avoiding the general boarding area.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 9, 2016)

crescent-zephyr said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Kindergarten March and a long one at that.
> ...


Agreed. If this is how it turns out then this sounds like a substantial _and literal_ regression to me. Why not allow us to walk at our own pace and allow our tickets to do the talking once we reach the gate dragon? Seems to work fine in the airline market.



zephyr17 said:


> It becomes part of an expended Amtrak waiting area (cattle pen).


Expanded? Extended?


----------



## RSG (Feb 9, 2016)

VentureForth said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Include me in the group that wont miss the current Metro Dungeon, er Lounge and the Bossy staff that ran the place!
> ...


Which one? ;-)


----------



## railbuck (Feb 10, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> crescent-zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


If I'm reading the plans correctly, it appears the corridor between the restrooms would be the logical place to assemble departing passengers, either for a K-walk or to simply direct them down the appropriate concourse to the track, where they merge with (or get a head start on) passengers boarding from the general lounge. Works great for the even numbered tracks, and though getting to the odd numbered tracks involves some cross traffic it shouldn't be excessively confusing.

If not used for that purpose or something similar, the corridor is just wasted space that could be better utilized for a couple more showers.


----------



## neroden (Feb 10, 2016)

There's a back door to the taxi dropoff (currently disused) which could be used to get to the platforms while avoiding the entire waiting room / concourse area. Dunno if they'll use it though.


----------



## RSG (Feb 10, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> [...] Why not allow us to walk at our own pace and allow our tickets to do the talking once we reach the gate dragon? Seems to work fine in the airline market.


This might work okay for coach passengers, but the nature and convenience of train travel usually entails more luggage and non-checkable carry-on items; thus I would think more confusion would result, particularly for those in the sleepers.

Personally, I'm grateful for the escort to the train, since I'm focused on collecting my things and my wits while paying attention to my car and room number so I'm not one of those people who are holding things up because they think ESP will serendipitously guide them to the correct car and room. Having to search for the correct track on my own just complicates my journey.

Though one doesn't have to be subjected to the kindergarten walk, as one can board the train on their own, and I have done that (in WAS, for one; never in CHI though).


----------



## Ryan (Feb 10, 2016)

How'd you manage that in WAS?


----------



## RSG (Feb 10, 2016)

Ryan said:


> How'd you manage that in WAS?


LOL...it was several years ago and I arrived a bit late to Union Station (waiting on a cab in Arlington). The train (it would have had to have been the _Capitol Limited_) had already boarded and everyone was going through the final pre-departure checklist. The part after leaving the cab and getting to the gates is kind of a blur, but I knew I didn't have time to check into the Club Acela lounge and so asked the information desk in front where to board and they guided me to the appropriate tracks. In my I-can't-miss-this-train-panic, the actual boarding gate for the track was closed and cordoned off, but I dutifully followed original directions and attempted to go around/under/through the barrier ribbon, all while hearing “Stop! Stop! You can't go through there!” What I finally realized a few seconds later (but seemed like minutes) was that they wanted me to go through the adjacent doors which were still open, and I did. I boarded the last car in the consist, which was coach, and the train left a few minutes later.

The most memorable part (aside from the action movie-worthy gate moment) was realizing I had picked the wrong train to do that on, as my sleeper was in the front of the train and I had to make two trips through multiple cars, up and down stairs, to get both of my bags (obviously, no time for baggage check, even if it was an option) to my roomette. That was probably the most annoying part, since by the time all the drama was over and the resulting relief I had made the train set in, all I wanted to do was to veg out in my room, without having to worry about schlepping bags through cars on a consist.

Technically, I didn't 'avoid' the escorted boarding; I actually missed it. But I've also done the same in CHI and gotten the you're-messing-with-the-order-of-things-when-you-shouldn't-be lecture from a particular matronly Met Lounge attendant (who's been there for years, but whom I didn't see on my trip in January), who then got another agent to escort me to the platform.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 11, 2016)

RSG said:


> Technically, I didn't 'avoid' the escorted boarding; I actually missed it. But I've also done the same in CHI and gotten the you're-messing-with-the-order-of-things-when-you-shouldn't-be lecture from a particular matronly Met Lounge attendant (who's been there for years, but whom I didn't see on my trip in January), who then got another agent to escort me to the platform.


H, ha, I got an unescorted boarding from the Met Lounge one time. I was headed out to dinner with Chicago Nephew on my layover, and asked just how late I could return for the LSL. They told me, and I dutifully returned right on time. The lounge was totally deserted except for the desk dragon and luggage check guy, who closed up as soon as he handed me my bag. The desk dragon took me to the platform and pointed to the train, then went back to close up shop. This was in the days of a pre-departure wine-and-cheese party for sleeper class, coach was not boarding yet, and there were no attendants at the car doors. I had to find my own sleeper car and roomette, and board myself. Oh, well, it was worth it for the dinner with Nephew!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 11, 2016)

oregon pioneer said:


> RSG said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, I didn't 'avoid' the escorted boarding; I actually missed it. But I've also done the same in CHI and gotten the you're-messing-with-the-order-of-things-when-you-shouldn't-be lecture from a particular matronly Met Lounge attendant (who's been there for years, but whom I didn't see on my trip in January), who then got another agent to escort me to the platform.
> ...


I was "late" at Chicago last May after getting a tour of Chicago with NorthShore. I got back to the lounge "on time" I think but needed to use the bathroom. When I came out I asked if they had called for my train yet and was told the others had just left for the train. I can't remember if she took me out the door and pointed the way or just told me where to go out. Since I've boarded from the lounge in the past I knew where to go and caught up with the others.


----------

